# Thats a Huge cigar!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I want one or a few!!!!

I am searching for some HUGE cigars. I am a collector and smoker. I would like to add a few of these to my collection. Does anyone know where to find em?????

18 inches(x 66 ring)
Puros Indios Chief 

16(x 50)
Graycliff Big Bamboo 

16 (x 50)
Graycliff Profesionale Big Bamboo 

13 (x 50)
Juan Clemente Gargantua 

12½(x 52)
Medina Grande Corona 

12(x 70)
Hoja Real Grande Cedar 

12(x 192)
La Tradicion Cubana The Big One 

12(x 60)
Medina Bate


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

If we find one for you are you really going to smoke it??



Joel


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Yes I am, I will post the shortest reveow on the longest cigar!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok i have a huge flor de oliva 10 x 66 i think you could have it on the condition that there are photos of the cigar taken with a nice review.

oh and you have to time how long it took


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

A friend of my son smoked one of those Puros Indios things on New Years Eve... Took him three hours and many re-lights; but then again that was outside and during a party, so I'm sure it wasn't like a straight-thru sit-down smoking experience...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy, I will take you up on that, I will make a review and post a pic for every 30 mins. I wonder how long it would take!! What do you want for trade?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ill try to get to the P.O. monday i see your address is in your profile.

just to pu it in comparason the little one is a 6 x 52 torpedo


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

God Bless, that is huge. I hope it tastes ok. I would hate to smoke a dog rocket that big. But I will take one for the team. Where did you get that???


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't forget the Perdomo Galaxia. 10 x 100! Available online at Corona Cigar

http://www.coronacigar.com/pc_Cuban_Parejo_Cigars_by_Perdomo_pid48.html


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I want one or a few!!!!
> 
> 18 inches(x 66 ring)
> Puros Indios Chief


John, My local B&M had these last time I was there. I will check today to see if they have any left and let you know.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

DanRichmond said:


> Don't forget the Perdomo Galaxia. 10 x 100! Available online at Corona Cigar
> 
> http://www.coronacigar.com/pc_Cuban_Parejo_Cigars_by_Perdomo_pid48.html


i could never imagine smoking a $60 cigar...I dont think i have that in me.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> John, My local B&M had these last time I was there. I will check today to see if they have any left and let you know.


Wingfan,

If they have 2 Id like 2. Let me know brother!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Be sure to show us pics of you pukeing your guts 
out. :lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> Be sure to show us pics of you pukeing your guts
> out. :lol:


lol...you really want to see that...lol now thats good comedy right there.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I will do it first thing in the morning before I eat anything, I love dry-heaves!!!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Good luck on that


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

John - C-bid has the puros every so often.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Remember, it's not the size of the cigar that matters, but how it smokes.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2007)

Your the man! *pointing both fingers*


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

DanRichmond said:


> Don't forget the Perdomo Galaxia. 10 x 100! Available online at Corona Cigar
> 
> http://www.coronacigar.com/pc_Cuban_Parejo_Cigars_by_Perdomo_pid48.html


They brought one of these in for a Perdomo event last week...my word that is a GIGANTIC cigar! I'd try it though!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

hahaha ur gonna be sick as a dog!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

John, I have a Gurkha that I got in a contest that is sitting in my humi.

It looks like a Ghengis Kahn but is 8.5 x 56. I'll be happy to send that sucker out to you if you are game!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ohhhh?? A Gurkha you say. Hmmm might be pretty good.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

just out of curiosity would today be johns birthday hmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

One of my local B&M's sells those FDO's Giants in bundles of 10.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

John51277 said:


> God Bless, that is huge. I hope it tastes ok. I would hate to smoke a dog rocket that big. But I will take one for the team. Where did you get that???


There's a B&M in St. Petersburg that always has these in stock (House of Pipes & Cigars, on 9th Street). One of his regulars (every day at lunch) smokes nothing but these. He loves them...the only complaint he has is that on occasion he gets one with a tight draw. So, he just takes a scalpel (from behind the counter) and cuts it in half...problem solved! I like all the other FdO stick I've tried, but haven't committed to one of these yet.

Oh...I have no connection with that B&M, other than I buy a good deal of cigars from them, and occasionally hang out there at lunch time when I'm at my office in St. Pete.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Wingfan,
> 
> If they have 2 Id like 2. Let me know brother!!


They only had one left and it was badly damaged. He said he would call me when he got more in although I think he was new because I had never seen him before and he had no idea when they would come in.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> They only had one left and it was badly damaged. He said he would call me when he got more in although I think he was new because I had never seen him before and he had no idea when they would come in.


Thanks for checking Wingfan, Let me know if they get some more in.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

John, dear...I just noticed you started this post and then the flavored cigars posts.

Big Sticks and Flavored Cigars... 

Anyhow, some of the longest smokes I've had are Alec Bradley Maxx cigars.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Here ya go John....

I am holding this bad mamma jamma....just click the pic for a full size pic. 
Keep in mind I have decent sized hands..lol

http://picsorban.com/view.php?pic=tn_huge_cigar.jpg


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

guado said:


> Here ya go John....
> 
> I am holding this bad mamma jamma....just click the pic for a full size pic.
> Keep in mind I have decent sized hands..lol
> ...


That is Photoshopped RIGHT????


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Negative. Comes in its own little coffin too!

**edit** I didn't mean to say little coffin. LOL


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

That* is *a HUGE cigar...

Geesh.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Where Can I Get One Or Two?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

guado said:


> Here ya go John....
> 
> I am holding this bad mamma jamma....just click the pic for a full size pic.
> Keep in mind I have decent sized hands..lol
> ...


wow thats insane ive had them before just not that size.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the big cigar is comming your way :biggrin: :huh_oh: i hope you enjoy them i mean it:roflmao:


----------



## 597 (May 11, 2007)

I know the Graycliff's are preatty easy to get. Cigars.com and Cigarsinternational.com sell both of them but I think you might have to buy them in 2's and they cost about $80 for 2 if I recall. I don't see how anyone smokes some of these cigars I smoked a 60 ring cigar once and personally it's too big for me.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry... I can't help but think that the cigar Guado is holding wasn't made as a joke. It looks way too phallic.


----------



## 597 (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, It looks like guado knows how to photoshop.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

597 said:


> Yeah, It looks like guado knows how to photoshop.


Nope, that is indeed a real cigar. Back in the day, i almost smoked one of those...then i sobered up.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> the big cigar is comming your way :biggrin: :huh_oh: i hope you enjoy them i mean it:roflmao:


You Da-Man. I will take lots of pics and do a review for ya!!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Take pictures of you getting sick....I want to see this craziness go down!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> Take pictures of you getting sick....I want to see this craziness go down!


Dont hex me David!!!!


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

If you guys don't believe me I will take more pictures of it. IT IS REAL!


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

guado said:


> Here ya go John....
> 
> I am holding this bad mamma jamma....just click the pic for a full size pic.
> Keep in mind I have decent sized hands..lol


I didn't know Peter North made a cigar. Go Figure!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

The Bruce said:


> I didn't know Peter North made a cigar. Go Figure!


hahaha....that made my freaking day


----------



## thebone (May 16, 2007)

I got a cheif from cigarz at universal... they're usually in stock there... took me more than four hours befoer i was smoked out... only about 2/3 done with the stick.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

thebone, where are ya at in Orlando??


----------



## BlueyHK (May 18, 2007)

I enjoy a cigar as much as the next guy and sometimes, when I get to the end, I wish I had more to go. However, some of the cigars depicted in this thread are just ridiculous!


----------



## ldostlund (Apr 19, 2007)

The cigar that guado took a pic of also douples as a self defence mechanism. I think we cold come up with 101 uses for that thing. It is the magic stick.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

I was kicking around Wikipedia and saw this under their listing for Cigar:










The caption reads "World's largest cigar at the Tobacco and Matchstick Museum in Skansen, Stockholm, Sweden."

Now *that* is the Mother of All Cigars.

Michael


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

McFortner said:


> I was kicking around Wikipedia and saw this under their listing for Cigar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap now thats funny


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

John can take it!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

send it over priority!!!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

i got dibs on the band!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is simply rediculous. I reject that reality. Not possible. 

CD


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok there was a condition with that cigar you know pics and a review you got a holiday weekend coming up you might want to get ready crazy man.


----------



## Mr Peat (May 15, 2007)

I've smoked The Chief. Its not a bad cigar but there is just one catch. It took me 4 hours to smoke it and the average I've heard that others have taken it down is over 5 hours. It will literally make your jaw ache with pain. :lol:


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

john can take it!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am the man for this crazy mission!!! Put me in coach!, I'm ready to play!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

boomshay said:


> john can take it!


That sounds kinda "dirty" Boom


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Glutton for punishment.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok i never asked for anything in return for the cigar i sent john and he goes and sends me these. thanks brother








john is definately establishing himself as a great BOTL


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

How is this for a big cigar John y boy!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Only if it is a siglo!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I changed the band for legal reasons.......Its the siglo VI...lol


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

john51277, have you smoked your La Gloria Cubana Series R Limitada?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Not yet I gifted one and still have 2.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> john51277, have you smoked your La Gloria Cubana Series R Limitada?


You just have to love your tag line.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I actually saw the Puros Indios Chief today... HOLY COW!!! That is one retardedly huge cigar.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

so where did we end up with this?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I ended up getting 2 huge cigars. I will have to muster up the courage to smoke them. When I do, which will be soon, I will post pics!!!!


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

No way man, you got a child to hold up that cigar. Shame on you for trying to fool us. SHAME!!!!


HA! 


BTW: Thats a huge cigar.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I smoked a Hemingway Masterpiece the other day. 9x52 of pure smoking pleasure. Not quite the ring or length of some of those out there but that alone was intimidating!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> I changed the band for legal reasons.......Its the siglo VI...lol


Wouldn't that be a Siglo LXVI ?


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Something with Roman Numerals at the end of it's name is going to be decapitated... Remind me of a certain coup.


----------



## Blues-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Have you all ever smoked a Martinex Cigar? Here is a link to one:

https://www.hotcigarsellers.com/shop/details.asp?ResProgID=2&ProdID=69

This particular one is 9" x 140

EL Monstruo 
This massive 140+ Ring Gauge Bazuka is so enormous that we make it by special order ONLY in very limited quantities. This is an extremely rare size and there is nothing like it of this quality anywhere in the world. The gargantuan Monstruo is a great smoking cigar with an easy draw that produces a medium bodied smoke with an incredibly rich, warm and earthy flavor.

RING GAUGE: 140+ LENGTH: 9" FILLER/BINDER: Dominican Republic WRAPPER: Sumatra 
Product Line: MC 
SkuCode: MC-10069 
Price: $25.00


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Blues said:


> Have you all ever smoked a Martinex Cigar? Here is a link to one:
> 
> https://www.hotcigarsellers.com/shop/details.asp?ResProgID=2&ProdID=69
> 
> ...


They have another one that is 8.5 x 125!

That is just stupid!!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

This thread is halarious!! John you better have a strong heart!! Smoking these mammoths! Talk about what a rush!


----------

